# The Texan... 1941 Colson Nonpareil



## Fat Willy (Aug 13, 2020)

I've been on here for years but mainly stick to the classifieds. I figured it was time I post somewhere else.

I picked up this Colson recently and started throwing some parts at it that I had lying around. Not sure where this build will take me. Only time will tell.








So, I ditched the steamline bars and ugly brown grips for some Torrington longhorns and jeweled coke bottles. Swapped out the Shelby guard for a chrome McCauley (need to dig in a box for the front hardware) and added a stand. I think its looking better already!




I know the rear fender is wrong and I am in the market for a correct one if anyone's holding. I have a few more parts for this bike but ran out of time yesterday. More to come...


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 15, 2020)

Put a rack from another Colson project and a complete Delta Winner on today. I sourced some more parts last last night. I should have more updates later this week. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLF (Aug 15, 2020)

Good looking project!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 16, 2020)

@tjkajecj check out that badge.


----------



## tjkajecj (Aug 16, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> @tjkajecj check out that badge.




I saw that Rob...never seen one like that before.... very cool.


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 16, 2020)

I’ve never seen Nonpareil made by anyone other than M&S. @fordmike65 mentioned some Westfield built bikes. 

I got this one pretty much sight unseen. Wasn’t even 100% sure it was a Colson until I looked at the serial number. Anyway... I’m happy to have it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 31, 2020)

A little update... possibly done for now.

Installed a bare metal chain guard and rear fender. I’m digging the looks of it as it stands. 

I took it for a spin and I think I might leave it this way. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 7, 2020)

Never seen that badge I guess add Colson to Manton & Smith and CWC and...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 5, 2022)

Perhaps Nonpareil (italian for “it’s not the same”) was a bicycle retailer in St. Louis Mo.
1920’s catalogs from a hardware wholesaler, Shapleigh indicated that they could provide Nonpareil badged bicycles.


----------

